# whcih do you like better?



## zkiller

as the topic says, which layout should i use for our clubs web site...

layout 1:
http://www.nmpoc.com/index2.asp

layout 2:
http://www.gforceauto.com/nmpoc/index.htm 

also, any comments, suggestions and or ideas are welcomed!


----------



## ian

there both excellent
if i had to choose, id pick the first one cause it is more colorful and it fits the page at 800x600 whereas the second one you have to scroll across to see the full page.
I do like the textures and effects of the second one.
Did you design them both?


----------



## zkiller

nope, i only did the first one and adam from gforceauto.com, whom also happens to be a member of nmpoc did the second one. i have gotten a lot of mixed feedback on this.


----------



## ian

i think the collage down the bottom of the first one, your design would look better with some color, but would that make the file size too large?


----------



## zkiller

ian said:
			
		

> i think the collage down the bottom of the first one, your design would look better with some color, but would that make the file size too large?


i agree that that part needs some work. not quite sure what do do with it yet. chris also made a good suggestion for the background that i want to try out. it still got some work to do on it, but i'd like to believe that it has potential of being one of the better layouts/designs the site will see throughout its life.

it's weird, everywhere i posted this i got simular replies exect probetalk. the people on there seem to favor the second layout. so basically, it seems that probe owners think differently than most others. *shrug*


----------



## [tab]

zkiller said:
			
		

> it seems that probe owners think differently than most others. *shrug*


Maybe that's why they own Probes...?


----------



## Suzanne

lol Tab
I think I like the first better too. I'd like the second with more color and if it wasn't as wide. Also I'm not a big fan of the background of the second one.
They're both good though and I'd be happy to take either one off your hands, whichever you don't want to use. I'm sure my members would be happy to see more car templates.


----------



## zkiller

sorry suz, but i don't have the ownership rights to the second layout being that i did not make it. i doubt adam would appreciate me passing his work on to the masses to use. otherwise, you could have had it.

however, i do have tons of pictures of cars. let me know if you need any for making templates.


----------



## mtcald01

The first one.


----------



## Jimbob1989

Does your rank on this forum change depending on the number of posts you place? for example, Junior Member, Moderator?

Jimbob


----------



## ian

> Does your rank on this forum change depending on the number of posts you place? for example, Junior Member, Moderator?


That reminds me, I have to set that up, was on a To Do list somewhere..


----------



## ian

It is currently set up as
Junior member 0+ posts
Member 30+ posts
Senor member 100+ posts

but i will be changing all that so that there will be around 10 levels of membership
probably do it on the weekend when i can think up some dumb user titles.


----------



## ian

I will also try and setup some user ranks, a little image that appears showing what level you are at.


----------



## [tab]

User Ranks:
386
486
Pentium
Pentium II
Pentium III
Pentium IV

Hehe...


----------



## ian

sounds like a cool idea, but I dont think the AMD fans around here would like that...


----------



## Underground_Evo

lol, maybe the Junior member could be a AMD. LOL :-D


----------



## [tab]

AMD == Administrator


----------



## ian

and give everyone with fewer than 10 posts the title VIC20..


----------



## zkiller

[tab] said:
			
		

> User Ranks:
> 386
> 486
> K6
> Pentium
> K6-2
> Pentium II
> Duron
> Pentium III
> Thunderbird (not sure if that's what they were called)
> Pentium IV
> Athlon XP
> Athlon 64
> 
> Hehe...


how about that?


----------



## Praetor

> Thunderbird (not sure if that's what they were called)


Yep, Thunderbirds they were! Although "Athlon" would be a more consistant with the other names (i.e., proc name rather than core name)


----------



## girly-girl

zkiller said:
			
		

> as the topic says, which layout should i use for our clubs web site...
> 
> layout 1:
> http://www.nmpoc.com/index2.asp
> 
> layout 2:
> http://www.gforceauto.com/nmpoc/index.htm
> 
> also, any comments, suggestions and or ideas are welcomed!



The second one cuz I cudn't see the first one LOL!


----------



## Praetor

Yeah I like ths second one (for the same reasons) ... and it does have a very clean-cut look to it


----------



## zkiller

i used the first one... this thread is a few months old. however, i have yet to finish it. you can see it @ www.nmpoc.com


----------



## Praetor

Ohh that does look nice so far!


----------



## girly-girl

Its totally awesome!!!


----------



## zkiller

thanks all!


----------

